# Highest PSL Morph in Existence



## dan (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 20, 2020)

This is so brutal fuck u im already depressed


----------



## didntreadlol (May 20, 2020)

incel in 2020


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 20, 2020)

Imagine all the bad things you could have avoided if you looked like this.


----------



## eyearea (May 20, 2020)

dan said:


> View attachment 416558


i mog him by 2psl


----------



## dan (May 20, 2020)

eyearea said:


> i mog him by 2psl


Of course you do


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (May 20, 2020)

OP you have no idea how many deaths you caused tonight


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 20, 2020)

This gigachad mogs him


----------



## SteveRogers (May 20, 2020)

Philtrum is a little long, but easy 8 PSL suicide juice


----------



## Amnesia (May 20, 2020)

Yeah thats pretty good, imo a little fuller lips would be an improvement tho

edit actually the more I look at it maybe not


----------



## dan (May 20, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Philtrum is a little long, but easy 8 PSL suicide juice


Philtrum is dimorphic... Slightly longer philtrum looks better on males... And slightly shorter philtrum will look good on females


----------



## SteveRogers (May 20, 2020)

dan said:


> Philtrum is dimorphic... Slightly longer philtrum looks better on males... And slightly shorter philtrum will look good on females


Oh ok, well for me I feel like my philtrum is my biggest failo, it's average I think, but I'd rather it less so chin could be bigger


----------



## retard (May 20, 2020)

the things I would do to look like that...

holy fuk PSL 10, our PSL 8 gods don’t even approach that morphs tier


----------



## dan (May 21, 2020)

I need suggestions for female morph


----------



## CursedOne (May 21, 2020)

Which guys did you morph?


----------



## Disabledcel (May 21, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah thats pretty good, imo a little fuller lips would be an improvement tho
> 
> edit actually the more I look at it maybe not


Yeah philtrum is good I think it's the lips shape maybe


----------



## lookismfugee (May 21, 2020)

@itsOVER
@itsoverboyo 
@itsover9000


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 21, 2020)

mogged by this morph ngl


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 21, 2020)

was expecting some giga aspie morph that looks like shit

actually looks good, a bit uncanny but still easily 8PSL


----------



## dan (May 21, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 417647
> 
> mogged by this morph ngl








Mogged


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 21, 2020)

dan said:


> Mogged


ngl this morph is worse than both


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 21, 2020)

morph him with chris carmack for ideal jaw and chin


----------



## oldcell (May 21, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah thats pretty good, imo a little fuller lips would be an improvement tho
> 
> edit actually the more I look at it maybe not



Nah lips are absolute ideal cannot be better
Not too think not too thick, like 10/10 for a male


----------



## Chadeep (May 21, 2020)

Gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 6942 (May 21, 2020)

Mirin


----------



## dan (May 21, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Gigachad


More like terachad


----------



## Nosecel (May 24, 2020)

Incel in 2030


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (May 25, 2020)

Mogged


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 25, 2020)

No Mercy said:


> Mogged
> View attachment 425355


This has way more aesthetics. It has prettyboy aesthetics and masculine aesthetics.




Yours doesn't have that.


----------



## 54UD4D3 (May 25, 2020)

it is over


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 25, 2020)

dan said:


> View attachment 416558


😭😭😭


dan said:


> I need suggestions for female morph


Jennifer Connelly
Megan Fox
Cobbie Smoulders
Catherine Zeta Jones
Adriana Lima


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 8, 2022)

Brutal.


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 8, 2022)

Mogged easily


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Jul 26, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> Mogged easily
> View attachment 1530062


Who this


----------

